# what else?



## firstmice

What else do.people here breed and show besides mice?


----------



## SarahC

rabbits are the only other animals I breed,all other animals are pets/companions.What about you?


----------



## Cordane

I breed and show Scottish Highland Cattle and also occasionally show guinea pigs


----------



## firstmice

SarahC said:


> rabbits are the only other animals I breed,all other animals are pets/companions.What about you?


We had rabbits years ago  no I don't breed anything, got dogs ,cats and my daughter has a cornsnake  all.just pets


----------



## firstmice

Cordane said:


> I breed and show Scottish Highland Cattle and also occasionally show guinea pigs


 Scottish cattle! You must have,a fair bit of space then? Im looking into guinea pigs at the moment


----------



## SarahC

the need for a constant supply of greens puts me off of guineas plus how wet they make their cages.I have one pet one that I got lumbered with,penciled in for neutering and then he can have a female friend.


----------



## firstmice

SarahC said:


> the need for a constant supply of greens puts me off of guineas plus how wet they make their cages.I have one pet one that I got lumbered with,penciled in for neutering and then he can have a female friend.


The greens thing doesn't worry me too much,but I am wanting to talk to a breeder or two before I decide,wet cages?
Im still really really wanting to do the mice


----------



## SarahC

wet cages from peeing but that's if you have lots.


----------



## Cordane

firstmice said:


> Cordane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I breed and show Scottish Highland Cattle and also occasionally show guinea pigs
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish cattle! You must have,a fair bit of space then? Im looking into guinea pigs at the moment
Click to expand...

We live on 11 acres, so it gives us enough room for a maximum of 16.

With my guineas, I seem to be more the type to rescue them. For example, 3 of them are from a friend of mine who breeds guineas - the mum had a very hard time with the birth and ended up very bruised and producing very little milk so I hand raised 3 of them. I also have a 2 week premature guinea pig who is a year old in July but is only 600-700g (half the size of my others her age).


----------



## Miceandmore64

Although I don't show I breed guppies, swordtails, goldfish (when they mature next year), possibly a litter or rabbits one day and thats about it.
Nothing major but my fav is guppies and mice.


----------



## firstmice

SarahC said:


> wet cages from peeing but that's if you have lots.


O haha I see, sorry


----------



## firstmice

Cordane said:


> firstmice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cordane said:
> 
> 
> 
> I breed and show Scottish Highland Cattle and also occasionally show guinea pigs
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish cattle! You must have,a fair bit of space then? Im looking into guinea pigs at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live on 11 acres, so it gives us enough room for a maximum of 16.
> 
> With my guineas, I seem to be more the type to rescue them. For example, 3 of them are from a friend of mine who breeds guineas - the mum had a very hard time with the birth and ended up very bruised and producing very little milk so I hand raised 3 of them. I also have a 2 week premature guinea pig who is a year old in July but is only 600-700g (half the size of my others her age).
Click to expand...

wow 11 acres!! Guineas are pretty cute


----------



## PPVallhunds

I show my dog, im still undecided whether or not to try breeding her and keeping a son back. she has passed her breed health tests but im leaning towards not having a litter especially at the moment as she missed out of scocilation when young due to parvo and is afraid of strangers as a result (loved people when she was a pup) so if I cant get her over that she wont be bred. We also have started competing in flyball with her.

My budgies are my babies I don't breed or show them just be there slave.


----------



## firstmice

I love flyball  we went to.a dog show once,there was a punch up in the carpark!
I had budgies when I was little,really sweet little things


----------



## PPVallhunds

yes the dog show world can sometimes be not as friendly as the mouse show world I have found, most dog show people are ok but there are more than a few nutters. Someone I was talking to at training was saying how one of the other owners at the reason show had won best in show with there adult then best puppy in show with there pup and on there way out some people were throwing stones at there van. At mouse shows ive never hurd of anyone not happy for the winners.

my budgies are disabled ones ive taken in and there top of the pack in my house, it goes the birds, then me then the dog then the mice.


----------



## firstmice

OMG! Throwing stones! Must admit seeing the fight did put us right off, it was 2 women as well!
Everyone I have spoken too so far in the mouse fancy has been so nice, and I do ask alot of questions, some of them quite silly I think, but everyone still helps me 

Aww bless your budgies, they sound so lucky to have you


----------



## Cait

Mice are the only thing I breed at the moment, and I also have a rescued black lab who is swiftly approaching 14 now. I have bred various other animals in the past including African pygmy hedgehogs and harvest mice, and had others as pets including hamsters and rats (who I was sadly very allergic to). Mice are the only species I have ever exhibited, or even been tempted to do so


----------



## firstmice

I've got a huge soft spot for labs, lost my old boy last October

Must admit mice are the first animal I've really wanted to show, especially after the punch up at the dog show haha.
I do like going to crufts though, been twice so far


----------



## PPVallhunds

I think the problem is some dog showers take it too seriously, also it's alot more expensive showing and keeping dogs so if u enter a dog show and don't even place that's a lot of money out the window. My some shows are £25 to entre, £5 carpark then £50 pertol, so that's £80 to go to the show, then if u have a coated breed like my friend it takes 3-5 hours to bath and groom it ready for the show, the cost of grooming stuff and a trolley cage for if it's raining as if the dog gets wet that's it's grooming messed up.

I don't take it too seriously, yes I want mine to win but as long as she shows well I'm happy especially if we beat someone.

Also some breeds are nicer than others, my friends breed its more about who is handling the dog than the actual dog, one year about 6 months befor crufts she told me which dog of her breed would win best in show, and it did. She often knows which dog will win the breed under certain judges.


----------



## firstmice

PPVallhunds said:


> I think the problem is some dog showers take it too seriously, also it's alot more expensive showing and keeping dogs so if u enter a dog show and don't even place that's a lot of money out the window. My some shows are £25 to entre, £5 carpark then £50 pertol, so that's £80 to go to the show, then if u have a coated breed like my friend it takes 3-5 hours to bath and groom it ready for the show, the cost of grooming stuff and a trolley cage for if it's raining as if the dog gets wet that's it's grooming messed up.
> 
> I don't take it too seriously, yes I want mine to win but as long as she shows well I'm happy especially if we beat someone.
> 
> Also some breeds are nicer than others, my friends breed its more about who is handling the dog than the actual dog, one year about 6 months befor crufts she told me which dog of her breed would win best in show, and it did. She often knows which dog will win the breed under certain judges.


Wow yeah, definitely shouldn't be taken so seriously, I think it's great to win. Lots of money too! Pleased I decided to do mice now


----------



## SarahY

I think the relatively small cost of mouse breeding and exhibiting is what keeps the fancy friendly. People are always willing to help others out and I think that if doing so could "rob" them of hundreds of pounds down the line, they'd be a lot less willing. My dad was a budgie man but gave up years ago, when winning budgies started to cost more than a house. It changed the fancy, making it less pleasant and not really a hobby.


----------



## PPVallhunds

I've Hurd some of the winning birds can fetch a high price, then stories of people breaking into averies taking and killing whole flocks. 
Hurd rabbits can go for a lot too. 
Once it starts to come down to money I think good sportsmanship goes out the window.

The winner at crufts only gets about £50!

Got a flyball competition on Saturday.


----------



## pauly

Membership of the Budgerigar Society has gone from over 20,000 to just over 3,000. Prices of birds is certainly an issue, also health & breeding problems have increased.
I think the modern winning birds are just plain ugly. I gave them up in the late seventies.
Makes me appreciate mice.


----------



## SarahC

money in dogs comes from stud fees.If you've got a male winner at crufts the prize money isn't what matters.Finding the right people in a fancy,the salt of the earth types,in it for the love not money makes a huge difference.I've been lucky with all the animals I've had for exhibition,dogs,rabbits and mice.I've paid next to nothing for the best stock and the best advice and I've done the right thing by those generous people,joined the breed club and exhibited.It's been very rewarding and I've made some lifelong friends.


----------



## firstmice

I didn't even know you could show Budgies! I am pleased I have found a fancy that seems so friendly


----------



## PPVallhunds

U can show loads of things, dogs, cats,mice, hamsters, gerbils, birds, rats, fish, horses, cows, sheep, ect


----------



## Miceandmore64

Rabbits


----------



## firstmice

Ha ha,hubby will be pulling his hair out if I say I want to show more animals ha ha


----------



## DanyelleS

I used to show Limousin heifers (cattle) but now we only breed and sell the calves to kids to show since I have gotten to old to be in FFA/4-H. I also raise a few Leopard Geckos.


----------

